
macOS Catalina 10.15.5 and 2020-003 Security Updates are Live - MrMacintoshBlog
https://mrmacintosh.com/whats-new-in-the-macos-catalina-10-15-5-update-19f96/
======
MrMacintoshBlog
Today, Apple released the following updates

macOS Catalina 10.15.5 Update Security Update for Mojave 2020-003 Security
Update for High Sierra 2020-003

Patch & Security information, Download Links, Version info + size for
BridgeOS, Combo, Delta, Full Installer app included in the links below!

[https://mrmacintosh.com/whats-new-in-the-macos-
catalina-10-1...](https://mrmacintosh.com/whats-new-in-the-macos-
catalina-10-15-5-update-19f96/)

------
MrMacintoshBlog
Added the link to the 2020-003 Security Updates for Mojave and High Sierra.

[https://mrmacintosh.com/macos-2020-002-security-updates-
moja...](https://mrmacintosh.com/macos-2020-002-security-updates-mojave-high-
sierra/)

